# Pride in my Rescue Shelter



## Dragonomine (Jun 4, 2013)

Our local newspaper did a story on us. Just wanted to brag 

http://www.altoonamirror.com/page/c...-set-up-no-kill-shelter-in-Blair.html?nav=738


----------

